# diff. between auto n manual



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

how much better is a manual vs an automatic tranny. I might have to get an automatic due to stereo install space and was wondering the the automatic tranny was still capable of making the car fast for mild street racing or what not.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

well from my personal experience im gonna say that the manual transmissions are better, when i have a car with an auto tranny i usually end up messin it up some how, as for racing, im sure you could probably get an auto tranny car pretty fast, but if your lookin for sheer speed you should get a manual tranny car, the manual transmission will also allow you to make more power


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ummmmm auto to manuel is like comparing $HIT to CHOCOLATE its crazy how much a differance there is... although some autos can pull fast a manuel is the way to race...

"Having an auto is like being the smelly kid in school, no one wants to be the smelly kid in school"  

but hey if u got an auto, u got an auto, work with it i'm sure u can still burn a few cars you are driving one of the best sports cars in the world IMO


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

oh man, $hit to chocolate, thats just wrong


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

heheh just laying down the facts, but still he gots a 240sx and thats what makes him COOL  

glad to see ur an active member someone to talk to


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

yea i want a manual but the main reason i am getting the car is to build a competition audio system. i just wanted to put the system in something other than a honda, piece of shit ya know, and i chose the 240 based on the turbo swap and its styling and that it can smoke cars stock too : ). My main concern is there not being ample clearence between my kickpanels and the clutch. does anyone have aftermarket stereo kickpanels, is there allot of room in the footwells of a 240, preferable 91


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Manual all the way. Less power loss to the wheels, better gas mileage, and most of all, more FUN to drive!  Automatics become better for drag racing when you start hitting really high power levels where clutches start to burn up. Unless you're tryin' to build an all-out, tubbed dragger, manual is the way to go


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

i couldnt tell you man sorry, ive never been in a 91 automatic to compare it to my manual


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Manuals don't have coolent lines running into their radiators.

Autos can be driven while taking pictures of the other 240 members while they are zipping around on the highway without having to shift.

Manuals seem to jump off the line a bit faster.

If you want a cruise car I would stick with the auto. Shoot you will be able to cruise and have a hand free to crank up the bass!



> ummmmm auto to manuel is like comparing $HIT to CHOCOLATE its crazy how much a differance there is...


Gosh there are sooo many times I have wanted to say that. You hit the nail on the head. I could use it 20 times a day.

"What is better? A coupe or a fastback? ummmmm coupe to fastback is like comparing $HIT to CHOCOLATE its crazy how much a differance there is... " You don't have that line copywrited do you? HAhahhahaaa


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

StanBo said:


> *Gosh there are sooo many times I have wanted to say that. You hit the nail on the head. I could use it 20 times a day.
> 
> "What is better? A coupe or a fastback? ummmmm coupe to fastback is like comparing $HIT to CHOCOLATE its crazy how much a differance there is... " You don't have that line copywrited do you? HAhahhahaaa *




nah not copyrighted because i stole it form Initial D  comparing fastbacks to coupe is not shit to chocolate more like apples to ornages... if u think so wut makes the fastback shit? and the coupe chocolate  i happen to drive a fastback


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm going to have to say that manual trannies are better. A auto tranny will take 20-30% of your horsepower at the torque converter (I believe). You can have insane launches with an auto though. You can have tons of install space so don't worry. A manual is also a little lighter than the Auto.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Manual Trannies... you can control your RPM when you want to take off... so you burn some rubber, take off faster, and get better gas milage on the City and Highway.

Automatic transmissions go out quicker, can't burn rubber, can't accelerate fast, overheat with high RPM's, are a bit heavier, dont sound cool , so mich more....


Lets say ur driving down the highway.... or about 55MPH.... with an Manual tranny, and teh car next to wants to race? YOu can downshift to 2nd, (In my opinion teh mots powerful gear) and then step on it.

Automatic trannies take alot longer to shift rather than manuals.... and most people consider, having an Automatic Tranny, and racing are just two things that don't go together.

Over all, your best choice for money, reliablility, better gas MPG, and less weight go for a Manual Tranny.

but if you cruise alot, and dont wana get your arm, or leg tired, and you wanna kick back and drive, get an Automatic Tranny.

but if you want to take off teh line faster with an Automatic Tranny.... you can start off in 1st(Lower), then wait for your RPM, then go to 2nd, and then 3RD (or for Sentra's Drive)

However, even though you accelerate alot faster, you need to get an Race Torque Converter to handle the stress, and you will also need an Auxilary Tranny Cooler. You can also Brake Launch.... where you hold teh brake, while you hold an RPM like 2,000RPM and release teh brake, you will take off.

BUT do not rev your engine in Neutral and Slam it into Drive. You will burn rubber yes.... but you will where down all your gears, put stress on teh engine.. and jolt the tranny mounts a bit loose from the jerk of teh gears slamming into each other.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *1. Lets say ur driving down the highway.... or about 55MPH.... with an Manual tranny, and teh car next to wants to race? YOu can downshift to 2nd, (In my opinion teh mots powerful gear) and then step on it.
> 
> 2. Automatic trannies take alot longer to shift rather than manuals.... and most people consider, having an Automatic Tranny, and racing are just two things that don't go together.
> *


1. What is the top speed on your trannies? It sounds pretty abusive and not worth the damage to shift from 5th to 2nd while on the highway. OUCH  

2. There is a long list of people that disagree with that.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well I have no idea about the downshift from 5th to 2nd....
But I have read several times on the forums... that when people are moving and a car pulls up, or they slow down to race, they always downshift to they can accelrate quicker.
SO lets say ur in 3rd gear then at a good crusing speed and RPM, then downshift to 2nd, and punch out the power....


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *well I have no idea about the downshift from 5th to 2nd....
> But I have read several times on the forums... that when people are moving and a car pulls up, or they slow down to race, they always downshift to they can accelrate quicker.
> SO lets say ur in 3rd gear then at a good crusing speed and RPM, then downshift to 2nd, and punch out the power....  *


I think my car would blow up if I did that. Hahahaha


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

from 5th to 2nd?!?!?! you'd just be asking for trouble if you did that. from 5th to 3rd, is a lot more practical (of course, dependent on speed).


----------

